
Hashed and Hierarchical Timing Wheels: Data Structures for Timers (1987) [pdf] - jlturner
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~nahum/w6998/papers/sosp87-timing-wheels.pdf
======
rmind
It is one of quite overlooked papers.. It is also an algorithm used in most
UNIX-like (at least) operating systems.

If you are looking for code, here is a C implementation of the hierarchical
timing wheel:
[https://github.com/rmind/ttimer](https://github.com/rmind/ttimer)

~~~
NovaX
It's also quite useful in caches, though still novel to do so:

[http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/2/25/design-of-a-
modern...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2019/2/25/design-of-a-modern-
cachepart-deux.html)

